# Noob Collector



## Roger Sully (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, My name is Roger and I'm a flashoholic....

turns out I didnt know there was such a thing until I found the forums a few weeks back. Even more interesting is I never knew you could MOD these things !! I moved a few months back and actually threw out a few lights that no longer worked. The two that really **** me off now are my 2 ASP lights that I tossed....ready for this...One wouldnt turn on ...and the other wouldn't turn off. Switched the heads and they did the opposite, tailcaps, ditto. 

Both were LED's and as I read thru the forums it was probably something really easy to fix, but alas they are gone. Anyway, here are a few that I still have.


----------



## p moore (Oct 14, 2009)

HI Roger...you are in the right place, welcome. 

Paul


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. 

What are the odds I can mod that litebox to accomodate some LEDs or maybe one o' then thar fancy new HIDs?
Is there anyway to replace the LED's that are in the Stanley light to make it actually usable in the dark?

What are the odds that I destroy my light good and proper?:duh2:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Roger.Thanks for showing your collection. Its fun to see what other people have.Do you happen to have a favorite light or do they all get equal use?


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 14, 2009)

I rotate between the Fenix T10 and the EagleTac T100 mk2 for my EDC. I can't really say I have a favorite.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://flashlightconnection.com/cart.php?m=popup&id=2344 This light seems like an aweful good value for $46.65 shipped. I like 2x123 form.Ill have to watch this closely. Could be my next light.


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 15, 2009)

My feeling on the EagleTacs is that for the price you can't beat it. The reviews of their lights seem to all concur "a good light for a great price". 
:thumbsup:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 15, 2009)

The EagletacT100C2 MKII looks like a good light so I went ahead and ordered one today. This will be my second Eagletac light .I am pleased with the P20A2 I already own. Thanks for pointing it out to me .


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 15, 2009)

You're welcome. I think you will be pleased!

:twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool, you collect Noobs! :laughing:

Good to have you here! Decently rounded collection you have there.


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to be here!!lovecpf (lol those noobs do come in handy sometimes)

...also not pictured in the collection are P20C2, M2SC4 and Strion.

She is soooo going to kill me !!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 17, 2009)

My new Eagletac T100C2 arrived today.The quality is everything I expected.

Size wise,it compares to my JETBeam JET-III M. Here is a photo.


----------



## Cinder (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice collection :twothumbs Is that a Fenix TK12? (8th flashlight from the right).


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a TK10. I was actually looking at the TK11 when I found the T100C2. I still might get one just for the heck of it!

'Vette how you like the Etac so far?


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Its a solid, hefty flashlight.I can see the T100C2 is very bright on high mode and has plenty of throw to the beam.Ill bring it outside tonight and check it out a bit more .

I think it should have pretty good runtime as well due to having 2x cr123 cells.Its an easy light to use and both because of the size, and knurling, you get plenty of grip .Its a great light for the price.

For me, this light certainly helps round out my small collection of flash light. I have more than enough lights now but its alway fun to add another.oh yea, I still dont have a Surefire yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ab1ht (Oct 19, 2009)

HSG said:


> Hello, My name is Roger and I'm a flashoholic....
> 
> turns out I didnt know there was such a thing until I found the forums a few weeks back...



Hi Roger... :welcome:

Right there with ya! I'm recently out of the closet as well. Now my wife is wondering what else I didn't tell her before we were married...


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 9, 2010)

OK so here we are 3 months later and the flashoholism is at it worst....
I have added a few to the collection.






The "Big Guns"...I know I can get brighter but these are the best I have for now..





The Streamlight collection






The EagleTac Collection minus the P20C2. It was out for a ride with the wife.





The little guys...





and one that I found in my father-in-laws basement after he passed away. They thought I should have it since i was the only one that would appreciate it.


----------



## lisantica (Jan 9, 2010)

Those EagleTac flashlights look cool! I may have to check out their website.

Lisa


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 9, 2010)

The prices are actually pretty cool too!


----------



## lisantica (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, you're right, not too bad on those prices.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup. I figured for the amount of lumens that they were putting out you couldn't beat the price. That was before I had done all my homework!


----------



## Light11 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Roger. very nice collection. :tinfoil:


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm kind of apprehensive about 2010 though ...


----------



## Conte (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm feeling it myself. 

At least I got a good shopping spree in.


----------

